# For storing my wine for now



## asterof (Jan 12, 2014)

What do you think
Anyone know of a better place Torrance is close to my home in Lakewood
http://wescoselfstorage.com/wine-storage
Thanks


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 13, 2014)

That is pretty cool if you dont mind the cost. It would definately make it easier to let your wine age cause you can't just open a bottle without planning ahead. 

cheers


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 13, 2014)

Might take a look at ideal55.com they might be a little closer but I've no idea on their cost.
Mike


----------

